# B&O Train Museam - Baltimore MA



## jason324

This place has got to be in the top 10 for HDR photography!!! 






















Best,
Jay


----------



## Bynx

As much as I might want to say otherwise, these images are absolutely perfect and if there were more Id buy the book, calendar or whatever they were printed on. Well done.


----------



## Provo

Well isn't that something I see Jason in here.
That last image has some blue shadowing going on in the front of the train.


----------



## robertandrewphoto

not the biggest fan of 3
theres nothing wrong with it, its just not doin anything for me

the others are amazing though
great job


----------



## Amocholes

I love the processing on these. They look like they were painted with great attention to detail instead of being mere photographs.


----------



## Bynx

Amocholes said:


> I love the processing on these. They look like they were painted with great attention to detail instead of being mere photographs.



Precisely why I like them so much.


----------



## jason324

Thanks for the comments everybody  

Jay


----------



## Seekwence

Baltimore, MD


----------



## ann

We have a very interesting railroad museum here in the Atlanta area and it is always busy with photographers.

Next time I am up that way you have tweaked my interest in making a visit.  Nice work.


----------



## bazooka

I usually don't like overcooked, but these are pretty sweet.  I think the processing complements the subject.


----------



## myshkin

very nice set. 2 and 4 stand out for me


----------



## daarksun

great images. I do think they need a bit more contrast. they look a bit flat.  Great job!


----------



## jason324

ann said:


> We have a very interesting railroad museum here in the Atlanta area and it is always busy with photographers.
> 
> Next time I am up that way you have tweaked my interest in making a visit.  Nice work.



Yeah, same here  I'll certianly check out that Atlanta Museum!! 



daarksun said:


> great images. I do think they need a bit more contrast. they look a bit flat.  Great job!



Thank you for the comments/ feedback  



bazooka said:


> I usually don't like overcooked, but these are pretty sweet.  I think the processing complements the subject.



I totally agree, thanks! 

Best,
Jay


----------



## ann

The one in Atlanta is a bit outside the city proper, it is called The Southeast Railroad Museum".


----------



## jason324

ann said:


> The one in Atlanta is a bit outside the city proper, it is called The Southeast Railroad Museum".



Thanks!! 

Jay


----------



## StarPath

Extremely detailed processing. Very nice!


----------



## donalson

the 1st one the train seems to catch my eye less then the others... perhaps it's the dark colors in contrast of the sky... ? but it's just not what the others are IMHO

alll the others I can see having up on my wall


----------



## KerrySnow

You can't beat the detail of an old locomotive, those pictures are amazing!!


----------



## jason324

Thank you for the comments  

Here is a link to my new HDR Video Tutorial series if anybody is interested: 

In this NEW Video tutorial series I just finished yesterday, we will go  over everything you need to know about HDR Pro in Photoshop CS5. We will  tackle a variety of images and go over all the features in detail. Then  as a bonus we will go into Adobe Camera Raw and Enhance our HDR  composites using all sorts of tips. tricks, and techniques I've learned  over the years.

HDR Pro is an amazing program and complement to Photoshop CS5! After you watch these videos, I'm sure you will agree

http://www.jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=8

Bonus Videos on Enhancing your HDR's in Adobe Camera Raw:

http://www.jhpvideotutorials.com/?p=28

As always, any questions fire away.

Best,
Jay


----------



## longcount

Beautiful images.

2 and 4 are my favourites.

They almost look like they were rendered straight out of Polar Express.

Really jealous!


----------



## Hardrock

Outstanding! :thumbup:


----------



## jason324

Thanks guys  

Best,
Jay


----------



## coyo

Very nice,,I esp like the second from top..


----------



## MariClaire

wow...these are stunning..amazing work!!!


----------



## coyo

NICE,,I esp like the detail on the fourth one.


----------



## jason324

Thanks for the comments everybody  

Best,
Jay


----------



## NielsSw

Very impressive! Nr2 is my favorite. Somehow the bright color and the strong perspective make the train look very powerfull.

I agree on what the other say that it looks a bit like these pictures are painted


----------

